# Denver Area Herf



## jcarlton (Oct 24, 2006)

A fellow BOTL is coming to the area on the 9th through the 20th of this month (Mojoe from CW). I don't know if he posts here or not but I had the opportunity to herf with him a couple months ago in Minden, Nevada and he is just, good people. He can get out just about any time while he's here so I was hoping that a few of the Front Rangers might want to get together. I can host this at my place (kind of small) or we can meet at the Celtic Tavern or wherever. If you can make it please post the best times and dates/place for you and I will try to make sure that date/place is best for the most folks.


----------



## jcarlton (Oct 24, 2006)

Top


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

Oh hell yes!!! I'm available anytime, but Wednesday and Thursday evenings.

:ss


----------



## jcarlton (Oct 24, 2006)

Glad to hear you can make it, it is starting to look like Tuesday night at the Celtic Tavern. I will update this afternoon.


----------



## jcarlton (Oct 24, 2006)

Top for Front Rangers


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

Need to check the calendar but I have no doubt I'll have some time to meet up.


----------



## jcarlton (Oct 24, 2006)

Moglman said:


> Need to check the calendar but I have no doubt I'll have some time to meet up.


Great, I don't think we've met yet. Hope you can make it.:ss


----------



## physiognomy (Feb 6, 2007)

I'm definitely in if I'm in town... My field work schedule is a little erratic at the moment, but hopefully it will be fine. Looking forward to it :ss


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

Let me check with my social director, but tentitively, a Tues night should work. Keep us posted.


----------



## jcarlton (Oct 24, 2006)

Well I will call the Tavern and let them know a few of us may be coming in Tuesday night. How's 6:30 PM for everybody? Looks like two or three are going to make it for another BB.


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

jcarlton said:


> Well I will call the Tavern and let them know a few of us may be coming in Tuesday night. How's 6:30 PM for everybody?


works for me


----------



## jcarlton (Oct 24, 2006)

Well Mojoes in, all I need to do is call the Tavern and we should be on for tomorrow night. I will update this afternoon.:ss


----------



## jcarlton (Oct 24, 2006)

Well the Celtic Tavern is as inviting as ever, they said, "come on by and you don't even need a reservation". Just got off the phone with Mojoe and he got into town about an hour ago and is ready for tomorrow night. See ya at 6:30 PM


Celtic Tavern
1801 Blake Street (corner of Blake and 18th)

:ss Herfs on :ss


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

I'm going to try to make this, at least for a while. Up very early the next day, so if I can't make it, have a blast. Is there a place in the Celtic you plan to meet? I haven't been there (missed the last herf there).


----------



## jcarlton (Oct 24, 2006)

Moglman said:


> I'm going to try to make this, at least for a while. Up very early the next day, so if I can't make it, have a blast. Is there a place in the Celtic you plan to meet? I haven't been there (missed the last herf there).


Last time I was there we just meet and stayed right up by the front door. There are tables to the right just after you come in the door, lets meet there.

:ss


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

I will try to be there. I have a miserable headache but if I can get rid of it, I'll see you tonight. If not, next time for sure.


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

Sorry I missed out folks, I couldn't get out of work in time to make it. Hope it was a grand time!


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

We missed you Dale and Moglman. I met a couple of very knowledgeable and great BOTLS from CW and we spent the evening discussing cigars and solving most of the worlds problems!! It was a great time and exceptional cigars all around. The tables were piled high with sticks, casualties and the tools of war. 

And as you would expect from BOTL's, we also purchased cigars from our host, the Celtic Tavern. Two young ladies made it there mission to keep our ash trays, drinks, and every need satisfied...well, almost every need. :r

Hope to see you both at our next HERF.

(No pics unfortunately)


----------



## jcarlton (Oct 24, 2006)

What a great time, I really wish I could have stayed later (might of remembered to pay my bill if I stuck around, DOH) I got up and said my goodbyes and headed out the door. Just about the time I'm getting back into Aurora I realize I never paid my bill. So I called 411 in a minor panic and they couldn't find the number :c . So I pulled into a parking lot and got onto the Internet and found the number for the bar, I called and got the bartender. I told him what I did and he turned me over to the waitress. She was laughing when she answered the phone and said thanks for calling but that Fred (macms) had already taken care of the bill. I asked her to thank him for me and I headed home. After getting home I emailed Fred and thanked him and asked that he call me so that we could meet so I could pay him back. A couple hours later I get a message back from him that he and the guys had a good laugh about it and that they knew I just forgot. He refused to accept repayment from me and said thanks for putting the Herf together. This is a true BOTL.:ss

It was great to meet Fred (macms), Stefan (bOrderman from CW), Pete (Mojoe fron CW) & Pete (physiognomy) for the first time in all cases except Mojoe for me. There was great conversation, good drink and exceptional cigars. The stars lined up for us because it seemed someone had a cigar to share that at least one of the others had never tried. I walked in feeling pretty confident that I had a stash of cigars to gift that would put a smile on somebody’s face but I got my ass handed to me. I love that about Herfs and the cigar community itself, that just when you think you are gaining ground in the knowledge department there is someone there to remind you that you are just scratching the surface. I hope to meet up with Mojoe at least one more time before he leaves town and found that macms lives fairly close so I hope to get together soon and Stefan has a Bomber sitting in my fridge with his name on it. Pete (physiognomy), the summer time herf is a daily thing in the garage at my place so when you’re in the Aurora area give me a call (I will PM my cell number) I've always got a Murphy's chillin.:al

Dale and Moglman, we missed you guy's. Sure hope to see you at the next one. And the daily garge herf is always open, so if your in the area PM me for my cell number.


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

What a drag that I missed this. The headache didn't want to let go until, of course, it was time to get up for work at 3:45 am. It sounds like a great time. I am almost always available to herf these days, Fri and Sat nights usually being best. I'm looking forward to finally meeting you sometime soon JC; sorry I missed ya Peter and Fred, Pete and Stefan. 

Heck, if I knew Fred was payin'...


----------

